# So, Dexter Season 7 has arrived.



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright everyone, season 7 is here, the first episode has aired and if you haven't already watched it, I highly recommend and encourage you to do so right now.
If you have yet to have watched the show, please go and access Netflix/go to the shop/download it or however you access your shows and watch it from season 1, episode 1.

Anyway, on to my thoughts of the new season (Don't read the damn spoiler if you don't want a spoiler) 



Spoiler



Going into the episode, I wasn't sure what to expect. I didn't have a clue what the writers would set-up. I wondered if it would go the way it did when Dexter imagined telling Deb that he was the Bay Harbour butcher, I truly wasn't sure how it would all work out. Seeing Deb just sitting there, with a look on her face that showed confusion and downright worry for herself as well as Dexter. I was incredibly surprised when she agreed to follow her brother down the path that may end their lives... The ending, wow oh wow, I just sat there in disbelief when Dexter said he really did kill those people. I have a feeling, however, in the next episode that Dexter will just go along with his story about how he did it without thinking...


Anyway, I really enjoyed the episode and am greatly looking forward to the next. How about you guys?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 1, 2012)

Last season felt a bit rocky with some of the story arcs but the season finale was one of the best twists of the series.

Gonna go watch the new season soon.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2012)

It was alright, still had gaping plotholes as usual like the the last two series but still it's better than most stuff around.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2012)

I only watched the first episode of the sixth season, so I'll really need to catch up soon.

Looks like tonight's the night.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 1, 2012)

Just watched the episode. It was really damn good. As term as season premieres go this really laid an interesting foundation for the rest of the season. It's really gonna be an "edge of my seat" deal every week.

It's good to know that good TV is finally picking up again. Now I just need Community back and my week is set.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

watched the edited premiere that Showtime put up on youtube.  curious to see where it'll be going this season but itunes, amazon, and zune aren't carrying the season and I don't have Showtime so I probably won't be watching the rest until next year...


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> watched the edited premiere that Showtime put up on youtube.  curious to see where it'll be going this season but itunes, amazon, and zune aren't carrying the season and I don't have Showtime so I probably won't be watching the rest until next year...


Or heres an idea you could grab it from pretty much any torrent site on the internet


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > watched the edited premiere that Showtime put up on youtube.  curious to see where it'll be going this season but itunes, amazon, and zune aren't carrying the season and I don't have Showtime so I probably won't be watching the rest until next year...
> ...



Not quite desperate enough to turn to a life of crime


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...


Really torrenting refered to as a life of crime, written on a site built on the premise of piracy


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > yusuo said:
> ...



old8oy visiting this site =/= old8oy pirates shit


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

fair enough, youre better than about 99% of the members on this site then, bravo


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

yusuo said:


> fair enough, youre better than about 99% of the members on this site then, bravo



you should try it.  it's actually pretty refreshing having an investment in your entertainment rather than any and all at your fingertips.  not for the impatient though...


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > fair enough, youre better than about 99% of the members on this site then, bravo
> ...


Im from the UK, were about 3 years behind on dexter so far, we dont get alot of your shows for atleast quite a while and the good ones are on obscure channels that unless you happen to accidentley come across them then you dont watch them. for example True Blood, Dexter and Breaking Bad all on obscure channels. Without torrenting I wouldnt know about them. Very few people I know actually watch them without torrenting them. I think I know one person who watches true blood on tv


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

Aww man I couldn't wait for it to premiere then I forgot it happened so I watched it yesterday.
It was really good I can't wait for the next episode to see how Dexter plays it.

Now I need Breaking Bad to come back and some Walking Dead.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Aww man I couldn't wait for it to premiere then I forgot it happened so I watched it yesterday.
> It was really good I can't wait for the next episode to see how Dexter plays it.
> 
> Now I need Breaking Bad to come back and some Walking Dead.


Breaking Bad's finished hasnt it, actually no I think its got one more season, walking dead comes back in 2 weeks


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

yusuo said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Aww man I couldn't wait for it to premiere then I forgot it happened so I watched it yesterday.
> ...


Well technically when it comes back it will still be the same season its just a 16 episode season split into two parts.
And if you mean like it actually ended no not even close.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

I know this is the last season, i read an interview with the writer a few months back and he said he was going to try and wrap it up this season to stop it getting stale

I knew it "
* 'Breaking Bad' Renewed For 5th & Final Season"*
And this is the 5th season



> AMC announced the renewal of its acclaimed series *Breaking Bad* this weekend, adding that the 5th season would be its last. Throughout its run, the show has garnered critical and viewer acclaim, and has been instrumental in AMC’s rise in the original programming scene.
> _Breaking Bad_‘s fifth season will consist of 16 episodes – three more than we saw in seasons 2 – 4 (season 1 was only 7 episodes) . The extended order should give the writers some extra room to wrap up the series. The final episodes will begin airing in mid-2012.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

yusuo said:


> I know this is the last season, i read an interview with the writer a few months back and he said he was going to try and wrap it up this season to stop it getting stale
> 
> I knew it "
> * 'Breaking Bad' Renewed For 5th & Final Season"*
> ...


I never said it wasn't the last season dude what are you going on about.
I said it would be a 16 episode season broken into two parts.
The show is gonna end in Summer 2013 though thats what I was trying to get at.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is the last season, i read an interview with the writer a few months back and he said he was going to try and wrap it up this season to stop it getting stale
> ...


In that case I have no idea then. it will be missed anyways


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

It's silly to call these 16 episodes a single season when it's two groups of 8 that are airing a year apart...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> It's silly to call these 16 episodes a single season when it's two groups of 8 that are airing a year apart...


More like a little over half a year.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 3, 2012)

i'm not really surprised if deb would go and accept dexter the way he is.
if just because she has strong feelings for him and in the books, she knows about it too. (she even asks for him to kill someone and knows that dexter is struggling not to kill her)

so yeah, im just wondering to see how that computer geek story works out and if they honestly have that latino chick spend jet another season trying to avenge/ clear doaks name.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > It's silly to call these 16 episodes a single season when it's two groups of 8 that are airing a year apart...
> ...



The first half started in July and aired for two months.  The second half starts at the same time next year.  10 months is considerably more than half a year.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2012)

Let's try to keep spoilers in spoilers for Gahars members not up to date.

However I'm really interesting how the next episode will play out. The ending of the first episode really gave you an "oh shit" feeling for the rest of the season, which is awesome since I find most of the earlier episodes in a Dexter season don't have the impact of the later episodes in that season.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this series dying anytime soon? I hope not. I can't remember if that was true or I'm remembering incorrectly.


Spoiler



I'm worried about the whole issue of Deb falling in love with Dexter especially now she forces him to stay with her lol I wonder how Dexter's going to react.
I find that geek really annoying and I wish Dexter finds out about him sooner and kills him off. I don't find him anything great to add to the show being another obsessive character. I just hope he doesn't become a part of the main storyline. Love how Dexter goes dark whenever that geeks around.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Is this series dying anytime soon? I hope not. I can't remember if that was true or I'm remembering incorrectly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


2 seasons are remaining, the current and a following season, both with a linked plot.
To add, it's not 'dying' exactly as they are giving it a proper ending, it hasn't been cancelled. So that's somewhat promising...
I know I'll spend a couple of weeks rewatching the series once finished, after all I still have it all on my HDD. (Probs do the same with Breaking Bad xD)


----------



## Icealote (Oct 5, 2012)

That's good to hear. Well I wasn't implying dying in that way lol More so if it was ending soon since a lot of good TV series are ending soon like Mad Men  I haven't found much to replace these good shows. I'll probably do the same and watch the series from the beginning again (probably cringe again seeing Rita in the past seasons lol). I found last season to be okay and over the top with the whole religon storyline.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm watching episode 1 of S7 as we speak, glad I waited a week to start because it's going to be very very hard to keep myself of not watching episode 2 right away. Normally I don't do that, I like to keep series spread and over a long period of time, but I really can't wait to watch more atm.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my god Episode 2 was crazy especially the end.

Holy shit.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright, I am all caught up.

Well, kind of. I had kind of a mix reaction to Season 5, and I never ended up watching Season 6 beyond the first episode. Considering what I had heard about the season, I was in no rush to get back into it. I decided to Wiki the plot summaries up and jump straight into Season 7, which seems to have been a smart move. The episodes are great so far, and Sundays are going to be a long wait.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Alright, I am all caught up.
> 
> Well, kind of. I had kind of a mix reaction to Season 5, and I never ended up watching Season 6 beyond the first episode. Considering what I had heard about the season, I was in no rush to get back into it. I decided to Wiki the plot summaries up and jump straight into Season 7, which seems to have been a smart move. The episodes are great so far, and Sundays are going to be a long wait.




You could have watched Season 6 I guess. It really wasn't that bad it's just that the Travis-Twist was obvious since the start that the show really wasn't working off of anything. But reading the summary can be considered a smart move yes xD


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, I am all caught up.
> ...



One word: Incest.

Thankfully, no sign of it so far in Season 7. Hopefully the writers have taken a hatchet to that particular idea.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 14, 2012)

What a great momentum they got going with the first 2 episodes.


Spoiler: Mild episode 2 spoilers



 I expected debra to react the way she did when she found out who dexter really is, i'm guessing this season is gonna be about 'debra's code' well the first half the season atleast (things can change dramatically mid-season)

Dexter got a lot of shit coming his way too, apart from dealing with his sister, he has baby-sitter boyfriend who's just agitating the fuck out of dexter and then there's maria, who's slowly gaining leads on what really happened with the bayharbor butcher case. Hopefully she can find a connection with dexter and lastly there's the mob guys, who i think will be on dexter's ass in episode 3-4. They may not get a chance to do shit cause debra's keeping dexter close, i don't think the mob wants to kill dexter while debra is around. Anywho, i can't wait to see how all this plays out.


----------



## tajio (Oct 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> One word: Incest.
> 
> Thankfully, no sign of it so far in Season 7. Hopefully the writers have taken a hatchet to that particular idea.



It's not really incest. They're not biologically related.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2012)

tajio said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > One word: Incest.
> ...



But raised together as brother and sister from a very early age; biology or not, it's still pretty much incest.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> tajio said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



It's basically just animu fapfiction. "It's incest but it's not technically incest, but you'll still think it's incest." I've already seen enough incest in Game of Thrones, I don't need more.

Although they're introducing Yvonne something something (Miranda from Mass Effect) for the remainder of the season (I think?) so I'm guessing she's a possible love interest for Dexter? There was some trailer with her in it but I CBA to watch it. Also I hate watching trailers, they feel like spoilers to me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...




I really didn't take care or note of the whole incest thing considering how forced it was xD 

Most fans informed the writers about how much they hated it anyway so I don't think they'd introduce it again, I hope they don't anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

And here's another thing I ended up missing from last season...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlZnbagyj6c

No amount of context can make that not funny.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > tajio said:
> ...


She's an Australian actress. Had the role of Sarah Walker in Chuck and was in The Mechanic...Hey, the more you know!

Anyway, about the whole incest thing, from what I can tell, it has ended. There is no way Deb would still love Dex(Besides sibling love)after what she found out...


----------



## Icealote (Oct 15, 2012)

WOAH guys...whats with spoilers and stuff? So uncool.



Spoiler



I'm glad that fucking little shit of that lab assistant dying. I was overwhelmed with joy because he was a waste in Dexter's life.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Icealote said:


> WOAH guys...whats with spoilers and stuff? So uncool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There aren't many spoilers here without tags. The ones without tags are only minor spoilers that have little to no overall contribution to the progressing story of Dexter Morgan's life.

Also 



Spoiler



I have to admit, I was glad about him dying. But I'm wonder if they killers cleaned up the blood, they disposed of the body but what about the blood that was on the boat? Could put Dexter at risk.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 15, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > WOAH guys...whats with spoilers and stuff? So uncool.
> ...



Well let's be safe about things. I do remember another thread where someone was unhappy about being revealed a plot.

Back to point, I've read into some discussions so it may reveal a lot.


Spoiler



So far its true that Deb wont be doing the whole love thing since Hanna will take that place. I was intrigued why Dexter even fumbled over a mouth swab which he does countless times with the dead or alive. An interesting point was made that at one point of the scene, it kind of relates to how Dexter met Rita (I cant be fucked going back that far to check lol so tell me otherwise). Dexter pricked his finger the same way he broke a glass seeing Rita. There's also a faint resemblance of Rita in Hanna. Watch this video of Yvonne explaining her character addition to Dexter. People may cry Hanna to be the next Lumin but I think she's a tad different, being more attracted to bad guys lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP_lFmQ3F4I

The whole Louis shit, (my speculation) was probably something the writers just had in case the whole mob vs Dexter doesn't pan out (end of my speculation). Another interesting point is the fact Louis had the last laugh leading the mob to Dexter and dying on it, which can lead to a lot of mess for Dexter to sort out. I'm glad he's gone.

I'm very interested how Dexter will deal with the mob. Will Dexter get tortured? How will he escape?

What's funny is that everyone forgets that another black cop dies again and he's buried with all these new factors coming in. Poor guy, he was short lived. I thought he was going to be the next Doakes and go SURPRISE MOTHERFUCKER! like old times haha


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 15, 2012)

Spoiler



I thought Louis could have been utilised much better than he was. It would have been awesome to see him have some sort of proper reason for wanting to destroy Dexter's life, not just that Dexter crapped all over his game.

As for Hanna I'm excited to see how they use her in the show. Will she help dexter kill? Will she help Dexter get better, like his sister was trying to do? Will she stab Dexter in the back at the end of the season?

I just hope she isn't exactly like Lumen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well Louis was built up to be an egomaniac, grudge-holding psycho. He hated Dexter just because he didn't stroke his ego like everyone else. And it escalated as they each made threats to each other. Admittedly though he was taken off screen in such a nonchalant fashion like a completely disposable character. I was expecting his obsession with Dexter would have led him to Dexter's serial killing or turned him into a serial killer himself. Instead he just gets shot and is done with. Presumably it'll put Dexter in hot water with a dead guy on his boat and I'm guessing Deb will think Dexter killed him.

Hanna almost seemed completely unimportant honestly. She was on and gone. And I knew she was a major character when they introduced her. Maybe I was too busy talking to my friend when that scene was on but she seemed to be completely unimportant in the episode that introduces her.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The mob boss (who's a whole lot better than what I would have expected) tells his goons to dispose of the body, so I don't think that's something Dexter is going to have to worry about... or even be aware of, for the time being.

As for the criminal Dexter was hunting this week... was that maze and bull costume supposed to be an allusion to the Cretan Labyrinth?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably it'll put Dexter in hot water with a dead guy on his boat and I'm guessing Deb will think Dexter killed him.





Spoiler



Wasn't his men told to dispose of the body?



All in all it's a much better series than the last two, it is really predictable though and I pretty much know what is going to happen though I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I must've missed the part where they disposed of the body, but I'll take your word for it. Although it would've been an interesting arc.


----------



## nando (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...






Spoiler



you did. the guy says "dispose of the body" and the henchmen bitch about it like teenagers when asked to do a chore. but then again with the previous guy they killed they simply wiped the weapon with a handkerchief so i don't think these guys notion of disposing of a body is the same as dexter's.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



I'm not really sure myself but the maze scene was honestly one of the best scenes in Dexter that I've ever seen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

Can we just add "Spoilers" to the title and stop using spoiler tags? It really annoys me when it comes to TV/Movie threads about the plot and we have to excessively spoiler everything.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can we just add "Spoilers" to the title and stop using spoiler tags? It really annoys me when it comes to TV/Movie threads about the plot and we have to excessively spoiler everything.


I was thinking of bringing this up the other day... After all, the thread title states it's about season 7 so simply do not enter the thread otherwise, I know I wouldn't...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can we just add "Spoilers" to the title and stop using spoiler tags? It really annoys me when it comes to TV/Movie threads about the plot and we have to excessively spoiler everything.



I think it's probably safe by now to stop spoiler tagging everything. Who would honestly scroll through a bunch of replies all with spoiler tags not expecting to have something revealed to them.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 21, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Can we just add "Spoilers" to the title and stop using spoiler tags? It really annoys me when it comes to TV/Movie threads about the plot and we have to excessively spoiler everything.
> ...



Maybe one day we will come across a person who can't resist lol


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 21, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Can we just add "Spoilers" to the title and stop using spoiler tags? It really annoys me when it comes to TV/Movie threads about the plot and we have to excessively spoiler everything.
> ...


Dude, when you first open a thread, it goes to the latest reply meaning the latest page...


----------



## Icealote (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay so has anyone noticed how skinny Quinn has become in each episode?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 29, 2012)

Alright so episode 5 aired this week and we got some insight on Hannah and some more info on one of the new big bads.

I can safely say after two crappy seasons Dexter has finally gotten back on track


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheF said:


> I never said it wasn't the last season dude what are you going on about.
> I said it would be a 16 episode season broken into two parts.
> The show is gonna end in Summer 2013 though thats what I was trying to get at.


Actually there is going to be a series 8 so it'll end in December 2013...well it MIGHT end then, it was said that everyone is under the assumption that series 8 will be the last one but circumstances may change.

http://screenrant.com/dexter-series-finale-season-8-benk-142024/

BTW where did you get the info that its a 16 episode season broken into two parts? This series is 12 episodes long as usual and the 12th episode airs in December.



yusuo said:


> Im from the UK, were about 3 years behind on dexter so far


We're not 3 years behind, series 6 has already been shown on FX. Most people just download it though.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)

If Dexter ends after this season, I'll actually pretty happy.

Don't get me wrong, but I think the big reason for the uptick in quality is that the writers are finally free to set up the end game - they don't have to worry about finding ways to maintain the status quo by the season's end. As sad as it may be to see the series go, I'd rather Dexter go out on a high note.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Actually there is going to be a series 8 so it'll end in December 2013...well it MIGHT end then, it was said that everyone is under the assumption that series 8 will be the last one but circumstances may change.
> 
> http://screenrant.com/dexter-series-finale-season-8-benk-142024/
> 
> ...


http://screenrant.com/breaking-bad-season-5-premiere-date-aco-173492/


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheF said:


> http://screenrant.com/breaking-bad-season-5-premiere-date-aco-173492/


I thought you was talking about Dexter...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I thought you was talking about Dexter...


We got a little sidetracked sorry.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 5, 2012)

Episode 6 aired recently and it was amazing!


----------



## Icealote (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes...amazing ending...pun intended


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

I had trouble watching last night's episode; I ending up catching it in 20 minute blocks hours apart, and my video player kept stuttering.

Nevertheless, still a pretty good episode. Looks like Dexter's Dark Passenger was riding the love train all the way to the station.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 6, 2012)

Since there was something like an agreement of not using spoilers anymore since the title already said season 7, what are people's opinions about the hookup?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

not that impressed with the hook-up to be honest...

seems to me like it's just going to be a mash-up of Lila and Lumen...

In all honesty, there's so much going on this season that I think they'd be better served sticking with the russian mob thing and LaGuerta re-opening the Bay Harbor Butcher case (on top of the fact that Debra knows what Dexter is and is discovering things he's done in the past in each new episode).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Since there was something like an agreement of not using spoilers anymore since the title already said season 7, what are people's opinions about the hookup?


 
That was really fucking weird. Like it was dead obvious it was going to happen but they really don't explain why. Like it seems like the only reason Dexter wanted to bang Hannah was because she's pretty fucking hot. Like whenever she's around he just has spaghetti falling out of his pockets. Not because she's "like him" in the sense that they're both killers, she hardly has "morals" like Dexter does, it just seems like the hookup was completely motivated by a raging erection. Not like Dexter could "save" her or that he found out the people she killed was because they were bad, it's just kinda random honestly.

Can't say I found the plot twist particularly gripping.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 6, 2012)

I only got the vibe that Dexter had to listen to his downstairs instead of his dark passenger was because she accepted what he had to do to be himself.

Has anyone read those rumoured spoilers that came from a sound person on the Dexter set revealing how this seasons going to go? Cause I have...curious if anyone wants to read it haha


----------



## Sanoblue (Nov 6, 2012)

Its Dexter... which equal Epic.... Nuff Said.... but yeah WOW new season is awesome


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 7, 2012)

Icealote said:


> I only got the vibe that Dexter had to listen to his downstairs instead of his dark passenger was because she accepted what he had to do to be himself.
> 
> Has anyone read those rumoured spoilers that came from a sound person on the Dexter set revealing how this seasons going to go? Cause I have...curious if anyone wants to read it haha


 

I haven't heard these rumoured spoilers, and really don't intend to, so if you're going to spoil anything about the episodes that haven't aired yet PLEASE PLEASE PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE use spoiler tags.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 7, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> I haven't heard these rumoured spoilers, and really don't intend to, so if you're going to spoil anything about the episodes that haven't aired yet PLEASE PLEASE PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE use spoiler tags.


 
You sir are funny. No I don't intend to blurt it out like an ass lol Chill.

Anyways I would use spoiler tags and that's why I asked first. But remember, its a rumour. IMO what was rumoured sounds very plausible


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Icealote said:


> You sir are funny. No I don't intend to blurt it out like an ass lol Chill.
> 
> Anyways I would use spoiler tags and that's why I asked first. But remember, its a rumour. IMO what was rumoured sounds very plausible


 
Would love to hear it, feel free to post it here (With spoiler tags xD) or PM me it. Either's good =D


----------



## Icealote (Nov 7, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Would love to hear it, feel free to post it here (With spoiler tags xD) or PM me it. Either's good =D


 
Okay I'll PM you lol Give me a sec to find it again.


----------



## Engert (Nov 8, 2012)

Why didn't he kill the girl in the end? Will he marry her?
Give me a fricking break! If i see marriage again in Dexter i am going to be very upset and have a shot of Whiskey.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2012)

Engert said:


> Why didn't he kill the girl in the end? Will he marry her?
> Give me a fricking break! If i see marriage again in Dexter i am going to be very upset and have a shot of Whiskey.


 
I think she's only signed on for ten episodes. She'll probably end up dead at Dexter's hands (like Lila), dead at someone else's hands (presumably the Ukranian mobsters), or leave (like Lumen).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 8, 2012)

Man this season is just crazy.
I don't understand this hookup at all.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Man this season is just crazy.
> I don't understand this hookup at all.


 
Yes, why would a man choose to get with Yvonne's Strahovski?

One of the greatest mysteries of our time.


----------



## Engert (Nov 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Yes, why would a man choose to do get with Yvonne's Strahovski?


I'd totally kill her. I don't want any complications in my life.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Yes, why would a man choose to get with Yvonne's Strahovski?
> 
> One of the greatest mysteries of our time.


But its Dexter and its like would she really just let him have sex with her when she could like go for the knife and try to kill him?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> But its Dexter and its like would she really just let him have sex with her when she could like go for the knife and try to kill him?


 
As for the first part, I think it's fair to say that Dexter was listening to his "bark" passenger at the moment, if you catch my drift.

As for the second, Dexter has basically become a surrogate-Wayne Randall, with all of the horizontal monster mashing that entails.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> As for the first part, I think it's fair to say that Dexter was listening to his "bark" passenger at the moment, if you catch my drift.
> 
> As for the second, Dexter has basically become a surrogate-Wayne Randall, with all of the horizontal monster mashing that entails.


 
Speaking of monster mashing, off topic, but you put it into the joint Spotify playlist. Why would you submit anyone to that?

But on topic, I would monster mash her all day every day. Even if her daddy made her perfect.

Also I can't wait for the Dexter RPG made by BioWare. They actually have that scene and the paragon option is to kill her, the renegade option is to fuck her, and the neutral option is to sob and for spaghetti to come out of your pants as you leave sobbing like a baby.


----------



## Engert (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I can't wait for the Dexter RPG made by BioWare. They actually have that scene and the paragon option is to kill her, the renegade option is to fuck her, and the neutral option is to sob and for spaghetti to come out of your pants as you leave sobbing like a baby.


lol.

Sold.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Speaking of monster mashing, off topic, but you put it into the joint Spotify playlist. Why would you submit anyone to that?


 
Hey, back off! The Monster Mash is a national treasure!



Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I can't wait for the Dexter RPG made by BioWare. They actually have that scene and the paragon option is to kill her, the renegade option is to fuck her, and the neutral option is to sob and for spaghetti to come out of your pants as you leave sobbing like a baby.


 
Considering all of the risque material (it does air on Showtime, after all), a Dexter RPG would also be right up CD Projekt RED's alley.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Considering all of the risque material (it does air on Showtime, after all), a Dexter RPG would also be right up CD Projekt RED's alley.


 
Ever wonder why it's called Showtime?

Because they show boobies all the time.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ever wonder why it's called Showtime?
> 
> Because they show boobies all the time.


 
HBO is little better; it's basically the Home Breast Ogler.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> HBO is little better; it's basically the Home Breast Ogler.


 
I dunno I've seen way more titties, snatches, and dongs in Game of Thrones than any other show.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I dunno I've seen way more titties, snatches, and dongs in Game of Thrones than any other show.


Game of Thrones airs on HBO...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Game of Thrones airs on HBO...


 
Exactly, Gahars said "HBO is a little better" and I said "to the contrary..."


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Exactly, Gahars said "HBO is a little better" and I said "to the contrary..."


Oh, guess I misunderstood. I'm tired, just let that one slip


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Exactly, Gahars said "HBO is a little better" and I said "to the contrary..."


 
Actually, I said, "HBO is little better."

Come on, Guild McIlliterate!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Actually, I said, "HBO is little better."
> 
> Come on, Guild McIlliterate!


 
Fuck your couch and your face.

In that order.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 12, 2012)

Based on Sunday's episode, I'm now positive that Dexter is going to end up killing Hannah in order to save Deb from her...

I'm also fairly certain that Deb will end up killing LaGuerta to protect Dexter, but not before LaGuerta discovers that Dexter is the Bay Harbor Butcher...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 12, 2012)

god i hope isaac kills laguerta, deb and this new blonde.
and then they should go and bring back aster and cody.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 12, 2012)

Deb won't die.

But they should bring back the kids.  Was really looking forward to them going through on screen some of the things they did in the books.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel like Issac will kill Hannah, or Dexter will kill her heck maybe even Deb.

I also feel like the LaGuerta thing is going to twist on us. Either she closes in on Dexter and Deb kills her out of protection OR something crazy like LaGuerta thinking Deb is the killer, which sounds fucked I know, then Dexter would come out and kill LaGuerta in front of Deb.

^Pretty lame theories but I've been thinking outside of the box for this season.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn it, Dexter, stop talking about chemistry. That's Walter White's thing!


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Nov 13, 2012)

hes not suppose to feel LOVE hes married to his job- killing for justice!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Damn it, Dexter, stop talking about chemistry. That's Walter White's thing!


 
That'd be a solid crossover. Dexter hunts Walt.

Not even a joke, I'd watch that shit.


----------



## Engert (Nov 14, 2012)

Dexter found love?
I am going to send a very angry letter to Michael C. Hall.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

tenkai_2.0 said:


> hes not suppose to feel LOVE hes married to his job- killing for justice!


 


Engert said:


> Dexter found love?
> I am going to send a very angry letter to Michael C. Hall.


 
Do Rita, Lila, and Lumen not count?

He did actually "love" them.


----------



## Engert (Nov 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Do Rita, Lila, and Lumen not count?
> 
> He did actually "love" them.


 
Yeah but not again. How many times can a guy fall in love? He sounds like a born-again-Christian now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Engert said:


> Yeah but not again. How many times can a guy fall in love? He sounds like a born-again-Christian now.


 
Considering his, um, "unique circumstances", I'd say a lot.

Rita was killed, Lila was a psycho, Lumen left. Dexter doesn't seem like one of those droopy types too. He gets back on that horse pretty quick.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Do Rita, Lila, and Lumen not count?
> 
> He did actually "love" them.


 
I don't think Lila counts but I know for a fact Rita and Lumen count. I think Dexter was just questioning the love thing because Hannah was more of a Love at first sight type of thing.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Do Rita, Lila, and Lumen not count?
> 
> He did actually "love" them.


 
true but i think this should be his last, 3 times the charm! i might be wrong but i thought none of them "interrupted his work"


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 18, 2012)

Dexter thinks he's finally found someone like him...but he hasn't.  He'll obviously have to choose between Hannah and Deb, though Ray Stevenson could definitely throw a wrench in there somewhere...  Can't wait for 9pm.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

I get a feeling something bad will happen to Deb.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 19, 2012)

LOl, probably a noob question but um...

Are you guys talking about Dexter's Laboratory <need spell check


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

XPro said:


> LOl, probably a noob question but um...
> 
> Are you guys talking about Dexter's Laboratory <need spell check


 
...Yes.


----------



## Engert (Nov 19, 2012)

What a nice surprise last night. Just when I thought everything was getting boring (you know love and all) Michael C. Hall threw a wrench in my face and I liked it. 
I liked it because it touched on subjects that make most people cringe. 
Namely incest and butt-fucking. 
I didn’t know what these concepts meant so I went to the Google God and asked him what incest meant. I got these results from a legitimate unknown site.    

If your family tree doesn’t fork,
You might be a redneck

If you have been married three times and you have the same in-laws,
You might be a redneck

If you go to your family reunion looking for a date,
You might be a redneck

If you couldn’t learn to swim because your gene pool was too small,
You might be a redneck.

…and when I Googled butt-fucking a picture of PTown, Massachusetts came up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

I actually really did enjoy the last episode, despite bringing up what we hoped was the dead-and-buried incest story arc.

I did enjoy Isaac's story, in the end you do feel bad for him and you see him as not that different from Dexter. Yeah, he's a shitty criminal mob boss, but he's still a person. He just lost everything. His love, his work, his reputation. Like you feel sad for him as he goes on this downward spiral.

But of course, my groanment goes to the incest arc coming back. It was dumb last season and it's dumb this season.

I liked how it was shot and edited in the episode's end though, just thought it was nice and the music was a good choice.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought this episode was great. Lots of one on one's with Dexter and his family, friends and enemies. It really let the show sit still and go nowhere while at the same time go somewhere.


----------



## Engert (Nov 27, 2012)

I think Dexter dies in the end.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 28, 2012)

This weeks episode was pretty awesome in my opinion. I liked seeing Dexter team up with his enemy and actually learning a valuable lesson from him.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 29, 2012)

Dexter still has two more seasons before ending. So dying may happen much later.

For a moment I thought Hannah was going to be cut short from this season.

Totally forgot about Lilah. Had to google her again to refresh the memory. Probably because I found her annoying and how she was dealt with was so swift. I find it much more funny that the actor who played Rita, wanted to leave the show for the superhero family show that was axed afterwards. Shame, it was getting interesting.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Dexter still has two more seasons before ending. So dying may happen much later.


 

Dexter ends next year.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

FYI the next season of Dexter is the last.

Also I really liked Isaac and I actually found his death to be compelling. He was a really well made antagonist. He's a bad guy, surely, but you feel for him. He shows a lot of parallels to Dexter and despite being completely against each other, they put aside their crimes against each other for their common feelings in the end. Isaac feels like an honorable man and he, in the end, really does care for Dexter oddly.

Really well done, I have to say. One of the better antagonists on TV in recent memory.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FYI the next season of Dexter is the last.
> 
> Also I really liked Isaac and I actually found his death to be compelling. He was a really well made antagonist. He's a bad guy, surely, but you feel for him. He shows a lot of parallels to Dexter and despite being completely against each other, they put aside their crimes against each other for their common feelings in the end. Isaac feels like an honorable man and he, in the end, really does care for Dexter oddly.
> 
> Really well done, I have to say. One of the better antagonists on TV in recent memory.


 
This actually has me worried. Isaac was probably the most compelling part of the season - here was an extremely interesting villain who was more than capable of matching wits with Dexter. He posed a serious, legitimate threat... and now he's gone, 3 episodes before the end.

That leaves us with Hannah and the new "Mystery Arsonist" plot they're building up (gee, I wonder if the wormy cop with an obvious secret is involved)... neither of which quite compare. We have LaGuerta's plotline, I guess, but... eh, LaGuerta...

I don't know. I've been really digging the season so far, but I'm afraid that without Isaac to keep things going, all that momentum is going to stall.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> This actually has me worried. Isaac was probably the most compelling part of the season - here was an extremely interesting villain who was more than capable of matching wits with Dexter. He posed a serious, legitimate threat... and now he's gone, 3 episodes before the end.
> 
> That leaves us with Hannah and the new "Mystery Arsonist" plot they're building up (gee, I wonder if the wormy cop with an obvious secret is involved)... neither of which quite compare. We have LaGuerta's plotline, I guess, but... eh, LaGuerta...
> 
> I don't know. I've been really digging the season so far, but I'm afraid that without Isaac to keep things going, all that momentum is going to stall.


 
3 episodes? Really? I thought they were like halfway through. I don't really keep track though.

It does feel a little half assed for three episodes left. It didn't seem like they were building anything. That's fine early on I guess but for three episodes left, there's not much.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 29, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Dexter ends next year.


Sorry I'm still living in 2011 lol


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 1, 2012)

Icealote said:


> I find it much more funny that the actor who played Rita, wanted to leave the show for the superhero family show that was axed afterwards. Shame, it was getting interesting.


 
Rita was written off the show, the actress didn't choose to leave. She spoke numerous times about her disappointment with being killed off and didn't sign on for Ordinary Family until nearly a year later.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 3, 2012)

Just watched the episode. Oh my... It's getting even better but only two episodes left which makes me unhappy.

I'm sadden that Jim Beaver had to play a gambling addict who was such a prick D: Nooo not my Bobby Singer!


----------



## Engert (Dec 3, 2012)

Engert said:


> I think Dexter dies in the end.


Everybody dies in the end. 
Dexter dies.
Deb dies.
Laguerta and Tom die. 
Hannah dies. 
Everybody dies. 
In season 8 we see Dexter's son picking the same habits of his father. But later he discovers that his grandfather (harry) had got his hands on a secret military program developed by the DOD which turns people into stone cold killers by modifying their genes. 
Harris Jr kills his way through the Pentagon on Season 9 and is face to face with the 'architect'


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

I did find the Phantom arc to be oddly a bit anticlimactic. I guess it's better than shoehorning some sort of serial killer rivalry in there but they're like "THIS HORRIBLE SERIAL KILLER IS ON THE LOOSE!" and he's literally done with next episode.

I'm guessing the season's big conclusion will involve Laguerta's investigation thing. And Deb getting Hannah or something.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 3, 2012)

I liked this episode but everything didn't play out like I expected. I knew that Hannah's dad would be murdered somehow but I must admit I did think that LaGuerta would witness Dexter killing someone causing her to chase after him more than she is now.

At least the show isn't as predictable as it was a season or two ago.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 3, 2012)

Every time I see this thread's title in the "Recent Threads" list, I keep getting my hopes up because I keep thinking that the thread is about Dexter's Laboratory.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 3, 2012)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Every time I see this thread's title in the "Recent Threads" list, I keep getting my hopes up because I keep thinking that the thread is about Dexter's Laboratory.


 
Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I did find the Phantom arc to be oddly a bit anticlimactic. I guess it's better than shoehorning some sort of serial killer rivalry in there but they're like "THIS HORRIBLE SERIAL KILLER IS ON THE LOOSE!" and he's literally done with next episode.


 
The Phantom arc was merely a device to show that Dexter has come to the realization that he is fully in control and can choose who and why to kill.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 10, 2012)

Laguerta is seriously annoying. Never liked her character from the beginning.

It's so hard to tell if Hannah actually spiked Debra's water. My thinking is that Hannah couldn't do it because she loves Dexter (sounds lame and funny). Debra would do anything and everything to protect Dexter. Then there's the whole possibility Hannah getting ratted out by her former roommate. So hard to tell lol

So sad how its the last episode next week. What is there left to watch or start watching in this Christmas break?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 10, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Laguerta is seriously annoying. Never liked her character from the beginning.
> 
> It's so hard to tell if Hannah actually spiked Debra's water. My thinking is that Hannah couldn't do it because she loves Dexter (sounds lame and funny). Debra would do anything and everything to protect Dexter. Then there's the whole possibility Hannah getting ratted out by her former roommate. So hard to tell lol
> 
> So sad how its the last episode next week. What is there left to watch or start watching in this Christmas break?


 
With Deb's drink showing results of the anxiety medication. It could be 1 of 2 things: Either Hannah really did spike the drink which has supporting evidence like the fact of the strand of Hannah's hair. (Though not confirmed, I'm pretty sure it was implied that it _was_ hers) or Deb spiked her own drink and planted evidence (Again, the hair strand) to convince Dexter that Hannah needed to be stopped. Both of which are equally likely because Debra knows that Dexter conducts investigations and that would be why she planted the evidence.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 10, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> With Deb's drink showing results of the anxiety medication. It could be 1 of 2 things: Either Hannah really did spike the drink which has supporting evidence like the fact of the strand of Hannah's hair. (Though not confirmed, I'm pretty sure it was implied that it _was_ hers) or Deb spiked her own drink and planted evidence (Again, the hair strand) to convince Dexter that Hannah needed to be stopped. Both of which are equally likely because Debra knows that Dexter conducts investigations and that would be why she planted the evidence.


 
oh you're still alive?! Thought you disappeared after I sent you that rumour. Looks like its not living up to it huh? haha


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 10, 2012)

Deb set Hannah up.  LaGuerta will die and I think it'll keep Angel from retiring.  I wouldn't be surprised if the preview scene for next week showing Dexter in cuffs being brought in by LaGuerta is a dream.  Wouldn't be the first time they've done it...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think Deb spiked her own drink and planted the evidence. Hannah seems smart to me which means she probably wouldn't be caught doing things like killing the sister of the man she loves. And if anyone claims she didn't love dexter just watch the final scene a few times and let it sink in.

Quinn's little storyline he had going seems to be extremely pointless right now. It seems like everything he did for Nadia(I think that's her name) led to nothing as she left home a note and simply fled Miami. Unless maybe he goes to Vegas next episode and finds his girlfriend dead I really don't see what the point of his side story was, other than to just fill up the rest of an episode.

Now we just have to see how everything plays out next episode.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 10, 2012)

I did find this episode rather filled with plot holes. Mainly two big ones?

Why would Dexter turn Hannah into the police when she knows so much about his serial killing?

Why would Dexter go for a kill when Laguerta was so close to finding out who he was? Wouldn't he assume that she's dedicated to proving Doakes innocent and continue to pursue him?

Obviously I feel like these are both setting up the season finale but they seem kinda badly done. Especially the Hannah thing. She knows that Dexter is a killer and, especially with Laguerta so close, this could be what she needed to really pursue him.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 10, 2012)

Well its a tough situation for Dexter. It was a big risk and something he didn't want to do. Hannah wouldn't turn him in because of love lol Dexter did it to protect Debra. I think he still does it for the sake of Harry.

I wouldn't think its a plot hole at all. It's like when Brother Sam was alive, Dexter let the idea of trying to turn things around get the better of him and he started to deviate from the code. He just made poor decisions, thinking it was the better for himself. Same now with Hannah, thinking he'll grow old when this thought never occurred to him. So Dexter's really out of place.

I assume he just had so much on his mind with his sister and Hannah, Laguerta on his ass and trying to maintain his dark passenger, he just didn't put two and two together to realise his victim was bait til the last minute.

I just want Laguerta to die already lol her side stories back then, sucked as bad as Quinns right now.


----------



## Engert (Dec 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I did find this episode rather filled with plot holes. Mainly two big ones?
> 
> Why would Dexter turn Hannah into the police when she knows so much about his serial killing?
> 
> ...


 
Exactly.

But Michael C. Hall has sort of confirmed that the show will come to an end on season 8 maybe so they're kind of wraping things up in a messy way.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2012)

This season started off really strong, but I think all of that original momentum is gone now. It just seems to be sputtering out now, which is a real shame, honestly.

Also, I thought I'd share this (all credit to The T-Dog):


> HARRISON WATCH: What a treat for Harrison watchers tonight! First, we get a freaky flash-forward, where a balding Dexter looks fondly over yonder at the tall stranger that's grown up near him, who finally utters his first two words, "Bye Dad!" Harrison has evidently outgrown his plot device, Jamie, at this accelerated age.
> 
> Next, we dive into the present, where Dexter and Deb stand around in the mall and discuss Dexter being the Bay Harbor Butcher while Jamie the Super-Nanny fluffs Harrison in preparation for a photoshoot with Santa and his biological family. Once the toddler is grinning enough, Deb and Dexter quickly swoop in, and a picture is taken before the kid freaks out because Jamie--his only source of close human contact--has been switched with a pair of total strangers... his Dad and his Aunt. Harrison, of course, is taciturn, choosing to let out not a single word.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I was 75% right.



Spoiler






Old8oy said:


> Based on Sunday's episode, I'm now positive that Dexter is going to end up killing Hannah in order to save Deb from her...
> 
> I'm also fairly certain that Deb will end up killing LaGuerta to protect Dexter, but not before LaGuerta discovers that Dexter is the Bay Harbor Butcher...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

The show has been falling quite badly into plot holes. Just a few from the season finale. There are spoilers but if you're reading this thread, you should know that already.

How would killing Laguerta solve the investigation against Dexter? Wouldn't someone just find the warrants she got and pursue them? What motive would anyone find in Laguerta killing Estrada? Didn't Deb just fuck everything up by shooting Laguerta? Why didn't she just let Dexter handle it? Now it's the wrong caliber bullet, wrong trajectory, etc. I'm no CSI expert but wouldn't Estrada's time of death and blood loss before death be inconsistent with being shot after his death?

Why didn't Laguerta call for back up when she went to Estrada? Why would Laguerta assume that it's not a trap when Dexter is obviously setting one up? Why is Laguerta so fucking stupid?

What was the point of having Angel's sister hitting on Joey or whatever his name is? Why do we care about him or that story arc? Why are the bringing up other characters when they've made it a point to make every character irrelevant that isn't Dexter, Deb, and (currently) Hannah?

Why didn't Estrada call the cops immediately after escaping Dexter? He knows that Dexter was acting alone and there was no evidence tying him to trying to do illegal activities. Why not just call, get a sweet bargain on Dexter, and not be hunted by a killer? Why weren't the police on the hunt for him when he's obviously avoiding his parole officer and the subject of an investigation?

Why was Laguerta so fucking stupid to arrest Dexter with off-the-books, circumstantial evidence and without any hard proof like a body or actual fucking evidence?

I did like the early half of the season (basically up to when Isaac died) but it started running out of steam after that. Fortunately the next season is the last so if it really fucking sucks I won't have to deal with it anymore.

EDIT: More notes...

Why did Harrison care about Hannah? Why did he want to see Hannah? You only see him see her once. Why didn't he care so much about his actual biological mother? What about Lumen? He met Lumen, right?

Why does no one care or talk to Dexter about Hannah going in jail for murder? Why does no one find it suspicious or care that Dexter was seeing a convicted murderer?

Even if Laguerta does go to arrest Dexter, why does she show up without a fucking SWAT team? He's only, I dunno, The Bay Harbor Butcher, the most successful serial killer *in fucking history*. Who was so good that he's killed a bagillion people and was able to frame someone else for his crimes *and still fucking murder people*. They send an entire SWAT team after DDK, an entire team after the Ice Truck Killer, the Skinner, all this shit, but I'm sure the moron Laguerta and two cops will be fine for the guy who has a kill count that's higher than fucking all of them combined. Not only that, Laguerta knows Dexter is on to her, you'd think she'd think he's prepared for something like this to be possible.

What the fuck is Dexter doing with Harrison? On the whole "HARRISON WATCH" thing, he's literally completely useless and there's like two scenes with him. Hell he's so detached that Angel's sister takes him to the party. Like I thought when he was born they emphasized the strain of having a family and serial killing. Now Dexter's like "eh whatever".

Why is it that the entire climax of the season was only like relevant in the last three or four episodes? Why is everything else useless? Like it feels like they stripped away most of the season and just started inflating those little side arcs until they made it into a season finale.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what the season finale was trying to imply. Is Deb a killer now? Will she become a killer? It made no sense for her to shoot LaGuerta when she was on the ground with absolutely nothing. Wouldn't it have been more of an impact on the viewers if Deb had to watch Dexter stab the fuck out of LaGuerta right in front of his sisters eyes?

Now all I can think about is if Dexter will be the one to kill Hannah or if Deborah will. Everything else, like all the side-stories, seemed of little importance for me to care whether or not they would be carried over into next season.

On a side note when did Batista actually say he was 100% going to retire. I know we got glimpses of him saying that he felt like he needed to retire and what not but did we ever actually see him hand in the paper work etc.? If so then I must have missed it because it seemed extremely subtle to me that he was throwing a party and the reason was to celebrate his retirement.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

for the last four weeks Batista has been saying he's done at the 1st of the year...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> for the last four weeks Batista has been saying he's done at the 1st of the year...


 
Are you sure? I always thought it was him wanting to retire but never confirming anything.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Are you sure? I always thought it was him wanting to retire but never confirming anything.


yeah, guy.  I'm pretty sure I've witnessed it the past few weeks


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 17, 2012)

THIS IS A SPOILER! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED, MOTHERFUCKER!:



Spoiler



I wanted LaGuerta dead, but I didn't imagine it would be like this!

FUCK!
Make room for Deb! THE _NEW DEXTER_! Except she kills good guys. Cunt.
I loved her performance, though.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

B-Blue said:


> THIS IS A SPOILER! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED, MOTHERFUCKER!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never loved her performance. She's like the anti-badass. Jennifer Carpenter has been my single complaint about the series from episode one. Her acting is just not fun at all to watch. What's funny is that in the books Deb is a built, busty blond and a legitimate badass. JC just seems like she's trying way too hard...  Like it's far from effortless to say and do the things she does.

Same with Lauren Velez as LaGuerta...  I enjoyed her on Oz but on Dexter she has just never seemed like she fit...


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I have never loved her performance. She's like the anti-badass. Jennifer Carpenter has been my single complaint about the series from episode one. Her acting is just not fun at all to watch. What's funny is that in the books Deb is a built, busty blond and a legitimate badass. JC just seems like she's trying way too hard... Like it's far from effortless to say and do the things she does.
> 
> Same with Lauren Velez as LaGuerta... I enjoyed her on Oz but on Dexter she has just never seemed like she fit...


 
Spoilers!



Spoiler



I never read the books and I don't like Deb that much. But you gotta admit, after she shot LeGueartsderta her reaction was so real. I loved it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

B-Blue said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was kind of overkill...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> it was kind of overkill...


No it wasn't/
That was Deb killing a completely innocent person she might have had some weird love for.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> No it wasn't/
> That was Deb killing a completely innocent person she might have had some weird love for.


k, so now she's an incestuous lesbian.  Based on the way she portrayed her character up to that point, it would have made more sense for her to drop to her knees right where she was standing and get hysterical while Dexter awkwardly tried to comfort her with her pushing away rather than pull the trigger and then run up and hug the dead body...  It was completely out of character.  And as was pointed out before, retarded.  Honestly, it would have been more "in character" for her to back out of the container, close the door, and drop to her ass with her back to the door doing her hysterical bit...


----------



## Icealote (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes La Guerta is dead. Now to dance to a David Guetta song!

Sigh I wonder how the last season will be.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 18, 2012)

>watching the last episode
>till the point before Deb killed La Guerta
>cannot contained the suspense
>Deb kills La Guerta
>Well. Then. :/



But seriously that shit was pretty fucked up...

Deb just seems to be get dirtier and dirtier just because of Dexter. Although i really wished it hadn't went this way, i believe Dexter thinks the same thing, he never intended for Deb to dirty her hands...


I'm guessing the next season is the last?

Can't wait to see how all this plays out...with angel retiring and La Guerta dead. I can't seem to imagine anyone else in the department who'll actually figure out the bay-harbor butcher case and solve it. Legally.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 18, 2012)

Also I didn't mention this before but THEY BROUGHT DOAKES BACK   Even if it was a flash back.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 18, 2012)

The creator of the show says the next season will be more about the origin of Dexter. I look forward to it!


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Dec 18, 2012)

So my friend and I started watching this series today. We only watched one episode. He and I had a few different viewpoints on it, but both of us kind of agreed on the annoyance of the show kind of being all over. There were transitions in the show that seemed to come from no where (Perhaps it was in place of a commercial.. Although I don't think these series have commercials as they are premium channel series?). He said the acting was not very good and I kind of agreed on that. The lines were kind of cheesy and the swearing was unwarranted at many different points of the show. We counted 5 F bombs in a matter of 50 seconds.

Anyways, I'm wondering if you think we should consider to continue watching or have any insight on how I can introduce a factor of the show to him that will help him to find it more interesting? I enjoy shows with psychological aspects and craziness like this, but it is sort of meh for me so far. It seemed father forceful to me in the introduction of people/and or plot structure. I enjoy shows such as Breaking Bad and Walking Dead from AMC, and I figured this show would have some nice points of interest that aligned with them.

Does anyone think these contrived scenes are present in the show the same way as we do? I'm wondering if the show picks up differently with avoidance of people finding out, sort of like Breaking Bad, or if it's just rinse and repeat with the murder and thought process? Thanks if anyone is able to provide any input or counter-input for reasoning I've mentioned, or awesomeness that ensues within the show. (Please no spoilers if responding directly to me with quoting, unless in a spoiler tag(I don't think that would make sense?)).


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> So my friend and I started watching this series today. We only watched one episode. He and I had a few different viewpoints on it, but both of us kind of agreed on the annoyance of the show kind of being all over. There were transitions in the show that seemed to come from no where (Perhaps it was in place of a commercial.. Although I don't think these series have commercials as they are premium channel series?). He said the acting was not very good and I kind of agreed on that. The lines were kind of cheesy and the swearing was unwarranted at many different points of the show. We counted 5 F bombs in a matter of 50 seconds.
> 
> Anyways, I'm wondering if you think we should consider to continue watching or have any insight on how I can introduce a factor of the show to him that will help him to find it more interesting? I enjoy shows with psychological aspects and craziness like this, but it is sort of meh for me so far. It seemed father forceful to me in the introduction of people/and or plot structure. I enjoy shows such as Breaking Bad and Walking Dead from AMC, and I figured this show would have some nice points of interest that aligned with them.
> 
> Does anyone think these contrived scenes are present in the show the same way as we do? I'm wondering if the show picks up differently with avoidance of people finding out, sort of like Breaking Bad, or if it's just rinse and repeat with the murder and thought process? Thanks if anyone is able to provide any input or counter-input for reasoning I've mentioned, or awesomeness that ensues within the show. (Please no spoilers if responding directly to me with quoting, unless in a spoiler tag(I don't think that would make sense?)).


 
Honestly I'd just suggest watching season 1 and then judging whether or not you want to continue on with the series. Season 1 is one of the best seasons of the show but Seasons 3, 5 and 6 aren't really all that great. Seasons 3 and 5 are still pretty necessary to watch if you're willing to continue on with the series but you can read the plot synopsis and watch the final episode of season 6 if you really don't feel like putting up with any more bad seasons of Dexter.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 18, 2012)

Use spoiler tags, guys.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 19, 2012)

B-Blue said:


> Use spoiler tags, guys.


 
It was earlier discussed that we don't need to since its already season 7 and you're putting yourself at risk to spoilers already.
Most of us who post in this thread know are up to date and need to discuss without having to tag every post we have to make.


----------

